# The Health Halo Effect: Don?t Judge a Food by Its Organic Label



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Health Halo Effect: Don’t Judge a Food by Its Organic Label ScienceDaily – Jenny Wan-chen Lee, a graduate student in Cornell University’s Dyson School of Applied Economics and Management, has been fascinated with a phenomenon known as “the halo effect” for some time. Psychologists have long recognized that how we perceive a particular trait [...]

*Read More...*


----------

